# clicker training?



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay so Boo and I have signed up for a Foundation Class (agility) right after his 1st obedience class ends. Any experience with clicker as the trainer wants us to bring one to class? I ve never even held one....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Clicker training is pretty easy, but you need to know how to use it, so you might want to call and ask if you need some basic training with it first. Otherwise, just wait until the class and they will show you the correct way to implement it into your obedience class. 

In the very beginning, it can be really awkward, but I love how easy it is once you get the hang of it. It's a very clear communication for the dog.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

The obed. trainer told us to get a leg up and get one and try it out... It will be for use in the Agilty class, not obed. as she doesnt us them. Okay all this technical language is getting to me what is Foundation supposed to mean - something The Basics?? Do clickers come with instructions? She (agility) also wants us to start target training with a old lid to a butter container...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We also just recently had a discussion on this, so take a look at this thread

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2806&highlight=clicker+training+agility

Amanda


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

love love love clicker training! it's the best way to mentally stimulate your dog which sometimes is more exhausting than a long walk. i am currently teaching my dog to run to his pillow when i say the work scram. it's pretty funny. you do need a professional instructor to show you how to click. it's all about timing and if your timing is off, your training will be off and your dog will become very frustrated. it's worth attending a class or two, the tricks are endless. my dog will up a kleenex out of a box if fake sneeze! all from clicker.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, you just _had _to know that we are going to ask you for a video of that. That sounds hilarious!


----------

